# The 2009 International Residential Code



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2010)

I didn't put this under the residential catagories because it covers them all.

How many of you have a copy of the 2009 IRC?

I thought it would be helpful if we went over the code changes and new requirements in a single thread; Posting the changes and discussing them; Starting at the front and going through the book;

Example: R101.2, and R101.3 ("Intent" has replaced "Purpose") have changes; and their are some new stuff added.

Or, if you like; we could each take a Chapter or added Section(start a new thread for each chapter or added Section) and Post the changes and discuss them;

Example: FM William Burns or one or more of the other Fire Guys, might want to post and help explain the the requirements of "SECTION P2904 DWELLING UNIT FIRE SPRINKLER SYSTEMS" to help us understand the requirements.

Please don't start until we have several members with copies of the 2009 IRC.

Hope this will help,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Mule (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

I have a copy of the Significant Changes to the IRC 2009. Does that count?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

Mule,

Sure, if you have all the changes it will help.  We also need to keep an eye on deletions and the ICC has moved some of the code requirements to different areas of the book without providing notification.

Ya'll can buy the 2009 IRC at Barnes & Noble for $88.00 (the regular price of the ICC store).

There are some new terms and definitions that we need to become aware of like "grade plane" (with definition) has replaced "above grade"; and a new catagory of residence has been added; "Live/Work Unit".

Yep, very interesting,   

Uncle Bob


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

The 2009 IRC can also be viewed for free at:

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/index.htm


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

I have my copy, both the IBC and IRC (and IECC).  I've looked at many changes and will be glad to comment.


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

I have copies of both the IRC and IBC. I'll participate.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

Would be happy to assist as needed


----------



## Plans Approver (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

If you are a member of ICC then you should have received a download link for all the codes for reading on your computer.

If you are a member and didn't receive the link, contact ICC. I received mine in April.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

Anyone, member or not, can view all of the ICC codes online for free.  The IRC is at:

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/index.htm


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

Thanks, Coug Dad;

Ok, I'll start.  If you have the 2006 IRC you can just note most of the changes from the 2009 IRC:

2009 IRC, Chapter 1, R101 General;

R101.2 Scope. "above-grade" has been changed to above "grade plane"; and the term is in Definitions, Chapter 2 of both the 06 and 09;

GRADE PLANE.  A reference plane representing the average of the finished ground level adjoining the building at all exterior walls.  Where the finished ground level slopes away from the exterior walls, the reference plane shall be setablished by the lowest points within the area between the building and the lot line or, where the lot line is more than 6 ft from the building between the structure and a point 6 ft from the building.

Notes: Above-grade was just too easy to understand.   

The next change is "Exceptions:" in R101.2 Scope.

Should we start a new topic for each change or Chapter?  Come on you organizer types; help me out here.

Uncle Bob


----------



## texasbo (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

I think "grade plane" just probably got put in to make the IRC comport with langauge that was already in the IBC, which isn't a terrible idea.

Since you asked for opinions, I would vote for different thread for each chapter.

And this is an excellent thread idea.


----------



## Mule (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

Here is how the IRC Significant Changes words it.

Grade and grade plane are defined terms with different meanings and application. Grade is simply the finished ground level adjoining the building at exterior walls. Grade plane on the other hand is an average of the finished ground level measured at the lowest point within six feet of the exterior wall (unless the prop¬erty line is closer than six feet).


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

Texasbo,

I'm doing that now.  Not good at organizing.

Thanks,

Uncle Bob


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

Uncle Bob,

I agree with texasbo and also think that a separate thread should be opened for each chapter.

BTW, this is a good idea for open discussions!    Also, keep up the great work,  ...you're doing fine!    

Is there a book out that lists the significant changes from the 2006 IRC to the 2009 IRC?           Presently, our AHJ

*is not * planning to adopt the 2009 I-codes.

.


----------



## Mule (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> Is there a book out that lists the significant changes from the 2006 IRC to the 2009 IRC?


Yes, see post #2

Here's a link.

Significant Changes to the 2009 IRC


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

Thanks Mule!           I need to slow down and actually read the postings.



.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

Excellent suggestion TexBO.....

*UB,*

I or We'll jump in when we get to Chapter 3  

             RE: initial post


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

FM,

Thanks, that's great.  Then we will take it from front to back and not cause confusion.

I have started Chapter 1; and there is a lot of stuff there;

2009 IRC, code changes; R101.2 Exceptions

This is going to be fun and educational.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

Some other fire guys may jump in sooner but personally, I will concentrate on the fire protection changes in 3!

I believe it meets the "Association's" intent for FREE training


----------



## RJJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: The 2009 International Residential Code

I have all 09 books! It will take awhile to unwrap! Maybe longer to read! :lol:


----------

